# MITES, What can I do? Help!



## mendo local (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey all, Im going nuts trying to hold these mites at bay.
I am in week 4 of flowering and they are taking over.
I have been doing pyrethium bombs to help curb them but I am beggining to think they are becoming immune.

2 days ago I bombed, then today I bombed. Tommorow I will spray the plants with SOYA NARA(pest repellant I got from hydro shop. is it good?)

I just need to hold them off a little while longer.
My room temp averages around 72 and my dehumidifier is set at 45%.

My skunk is totally covered with them, my big bud has barely any and my purple kush is starting to get them fairly bad.

Any ideas, suggestions?

Thanks for all your help bro's and sis's!

P.S. growing in soil, 5 ga pots. Cutting Edge nutes.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 23, 2007)

Specialized spider mite pesticides like Avid will curb attacks. Sulfur also deters spider mites. During vegetative growth spider mites can be exterminated using soaps. Soaps such as hXXp://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=303
 Or you could try some neem oil, theres even other insects that will help kill those nasty lil p.o.s pests. just givin you a reference point but jus look at some of the products on this page also hXXp://www.altgarden.com/store/cart.php?m=product_list&c=19


----------



## mendo local (Sep 23, 2007)

I know some people that use avid, but it sounds like a health risk just having that stuff around. 
So if I use the other products can they be sprayed all over the plant? Or do I need to avoid the buds?
Thanks Grav


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 23, 2007)

hey bud i had this problem on my last grow i tried a number of insecticides but in the end what i had to do was do a mixer of about 3-4 different types an just fully drenched each plant just make sure you get the undersides of the plants thats where they hide out mostly,an even if you think its works do it again.Mites are also attracted to the colour yellow,you can buy these yellow coloured strip which are sticky an the mite get stuck on them hope this helps bud


----------



## Firepower (Sep 23, 2007)

Im in the same situation, ive tried everything but they still come back, Now that you are in flowering you have to be more than careful on what u spray on it, Theres ton of stuff out there that has worked for a lot of people, just go to the shop where you get plant supplies and asked them whats the best thing for vegetable plants to get rid of mites and they will most likely give you something that wont harm humans.. Now the trick is not killing them, thats an armys job all on its own, now you just want to give them a good spray of pesticide once a week and a good shower once a week also, pesticide on Sunday and give the plant a good shower on Friday and pesticide again on Sunday, do that till harvest and you should be fine. just make sure u stop with pesticides at 2 weeks before chopping down..


Hick also told me using a mixture of 1/2 isopropyl alcohol to 1/2 water and spraying it directly on the plants making sure to cover entire surface top and bottom of leaves. let dry and then 15 minutes later hit them again with the same solution. That worked pretty good but now that i started flowering i didnt think alcohol and thrichromes would get along too well.. It seems a lot of people are complaining about mites this time of year.. god luck ..


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah also a good idea once youve sparyed them an its dryed off to give em a spray of just water to keep the pores clear on the leaves forgot to put that in my previous post


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 23, 2007)

mendo local said:
			
		

> I know some people that use avid, but it sounds like a health risk just having that stuff around.
> So if I use the other products can they be sprayed all over the plant? Or do I need to avoid the buds?
> Thanks Grav


I havent personally tried AVID but I was reading up on mites the other day in my trusty grow bible and it was recommended in there for mites so I thought it was worth a mention. Also I mite avoid spraying the buds just my preference though. I would try some of the others recipes on here. Good luck.


----------



## jash (Sep 23, 2007)

sorry to hear that u still have a mite problem,hope you'll manage to get rid of them.could you post some pics of the infested plants?


----------



## BurntBeyondRecogition (Sep 23, 2007)

I had to take down a harvest very very early because of a mite problem.. the best thing to do is NEEM them... since is safer then the bombs... then once you get this crop done... in 4 week or so... rebuild ur room...SEAL IT... bleach it... clean the hell outta it..... The only real way to ensure you dont fight the mites is to clean the hell outta ya room and make sure they never get a chance to build numbers on you...  

but for now.. id start the neem.. it will prevent the numbers from growing.. then the bombs will make a difference in killing em.....


----------



## mendo local (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help, it is really appreciated. Feels like family in here.
I will take some pics tonight when my lights come on.

One question I still have is, Is it safe to spray anything on the buds? like this neem your talking about or safers?

Alright guys be back tonight with pics!


----------



## mendo local (Sep 23, 2007)

test pic to see if I can do it, others be up tonight


----------



## jash (Sep 23, 2007)

like you i tried only pyrethium with no great results,i heard that neem oil helps and its harmful to plants.have to add that after harvest i bleached the room,cleaned everything very well and removed everything but i still suspect their presence..seems that they are really immune.. if they insist i'll start some serious research for avid-i've tried to find it at 2 nurserys and 1 growshop and none of them had some.. keep us updated about your fight with mites.


----------



## mendo local (Sep 23, 2007)

Well so far Ive decide the bombs are worthless. Im using this product called soya-nara. soy based mitecide. Seems to work very well, but you have to spray it on them. Not sure if its safe for buds or not. 
Might try some other options before resorting to avid.

Otherwise my plants are extemely healthy. Any one using bugs? like the mite predator?
Thanks all!


----------



## BurntBeyondRecogition (Sep 23, 2007)

im under the impression neem is safe to use up to two weeks before harvest.. which would mean you have two weeks or so left to be able to use it.. which should give you enough time to get the numbers down.... right now its not about getting rid of the mites.. thats damn near impossible.. its about winning the fight against them... if you can keep them at bay..you may get a decent harvest......


----------



## mendo local (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank BBR, it weird how they attack certain strains and stay away from others. I ll get some pics up later so you can all see what im talking bout


----------



## jb247 (Sep 23, 2007)

My last indoor grow had a visitation from the dreaded borg...spider mites...and I went to Home Depot to see what they had available as the Neem Oil method hadn't worked for me...the clerk directed me to a Schultz product called Garden Safe House and Garden Insect Spray. One treatment with this stuff and and the mites were gone. It contains pyrethium and canola oil. Haven't seen any since I sprayed...we'll see if it killed the eggs like it says on the container...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## bnightclown (May 4, 2009)

are you kidding me?you spray apestisides on ya girls???smoke that.......god how many stupid pll are ther on this site


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 4, 2009)

bnightclown said:
			
		

> are you kidding me?you spray apestisides on ya girls???smoke that.......god how many stupid pll are ther on this site


 
Well I guess the stupid person who posted on a 3 year old thread


----------



## Old Hippy Toker (May 4, 2009)

I have used NEEM with success even late in the bloom cycle.  the trick is to get it ALL rinsed off after it kills em so you dont eat it or smoke it...
I have found a product that will rinse off the NEEM (or any other pesticide)
it is called "that stuff plant wash".  It is in stores in Portland Oregon. It does 
not harm the plants and can be used right up to day of harvest.


----------



## CoolAsAFan (May 4, 2009)

i believe neem oil is organic... whats the scare? ive also had great success with neem oil in the past, had a friend who made a solution with neem oil/ dish soap in bath tub and actually dunked every one of his plants to ensure 100% coverage, dried them out in a "sterilzed" room, then "sterilized" his grow room then returned them and never had a problem again.


----------



## Hick (May 4, 2009)

bnightclown said:
			
		

> are you kidding me?you spray apestisides on ya girls???smoke that.......god how many stupid pll are ther on this site





> bnightclown
> Banned



one less...now ....    :rofl:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Hick. It was either him or me at this point. I have read some dumb posts but his were leaning towards idiotic.

...ps I love Noodles and Company after a pre lunch bowl.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

mendo local said:
			
		

> Any ideas, suggestions?


 


Bag them up and send them to my ex wife  please..I too battle these little buggers..and they do get ammuned to stuff so mix up your arsonal..I have added another weapon to my arsonal..a homemade solution  that *ozzydiodude* has in his signature..IMO..the more weapons the better..I grow in a shed  so  eniallating them is outta the question..I just keep them at bay. Take care and be safe


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Bag them up and send them to my ex wife please..I too battle these little buggers..and they do get ammuned to stuff so mix up your arsonal..I have added another weapon to my arsonal..a homemade solution that *ozzydiodude* has in his signature..IMO..the more weapons the better..I grow in a shed so eniallating them is outta the question..I just keep them at bay. Take care and be safe


 
4U put down the bong, back up, and read the date that Mendo posted this thread.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

mendo local said:
			
		

> Thank BBR, it weird how they attack certain strains and stay away from others. I ll get some pics up later so you can all see what im talking bout


 

My only answer is...Its like our  Weed...why do we like one strain more then another.....most of the time its Taste:spit:  Good luck  2U


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> 4U put down the bong, back up, and read the date that Mendo posted this thread.


 


No way man..the more i smoke the closer the date gets back here:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 4, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> 4U put down the bong, back up, and read the date that Mendo posted this thread.


 


:bong:  :bong:    so  what your saying  is medo  dont have a problem antmore:rofl::bolt::bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 4, 2009)

I hope to god he has got a grip on them by now. But don't worry I am guilty as well. I answered a thread some new guy replied to like two days ago and it was from '06. The guy hasn't even been on the site since '07. I hope he sees that I had a solution to his problem, I mean he has been waiting a long time.


----------



## skallie (May 4, 2009)

costs 4 uk quids from b and q ready made sorted.
skallie

SHOULD READ MITE


----------



## purplephazes (May 5, 2009)

BIO warfare is another option.Predator of
Twospotted mite

Typhlodromus occidentalis

Feeding on mite eggs."

5000 is the smallest number you can get them in but there not that expensive, better to have an infestation of those things than spider mites.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

This thread is over 2 years old Mods please close this.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 5, 2009)

no  dont  Im haveing fun...Skalli  that product  is not avialable in the USA..But great news for those over the pond


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 5, 2009)

The more weapons of bug destruction you use the better.
A buddy of mine has spider mites so bad I would not let him around anything I had growing. We tried everything After a two month fight, he gave up. When we cleaned up his grow area there was a hole in the wall straight outside no light showing outside due to ivy growing on the wall. When I looked at the ivy under the mircoscope there was the mites in the millions. Put some "Great Stuff" in the hole bleached the grow room and so far no mites.
You have to very your treatments or the bugs get use to the same treatment all the time. Green Mojoyour way and eace:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

I would rather have crabs then mites.


----------



## D3 (May 5, 2009)

For years I have been using a lite dish soap mist solution on my veg garden outside & never had a bug problem. I dont see why this wouldn't work inside. Also if all else fails you could try ladybugs & praying mantis. They should work inside as well as out. I could just be real stoned, too.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 6, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I would rather have crabs then mites.


 

Yeah...me too *Buddy*..atleast  we know they can be eniallated huh?  :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2009)

Does Neem oil work on crabs?


----------



## D3 (May 6, 2009)

What?


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 6, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Does Neem oil work on crabs?


 
Not sure Ozzy. You have something to tell us?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2009)

No just hoping for a way to keep healthy? If it does My cousin needs it bad he has had crabs twice in 3 month I told him to leave that girl alone. before he get something that can't be gotten rid of, but the youngens dont lissen very well.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 6, 2009)

He will listen when his pecker falls off.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2009)

You ever met a teenager that would listen to anyone old that they are?


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 11, 2009)

Neem Oil

I also try to add a top layer of perlite so no gnats can lay they buggy eggs in me soil


----------



## skallie (May 12, 2009)

WESTLANDS BUG ATTACK DOES THE JOB IN ONE SPRAY I NEVER EVEN DID UNDERNEATH THE LEAVES AS SUGGESTED ON THE LABEL AND THOS EWHO REALLY REALLY KNOW ME ON HERE USED TO JOKE I GREW MITES AS MUCH AS I GREW WEED EVERY CROP I HAD MITES UNTIL I MISTED ONCE OVER 8 MONTHS AGO AND HAVNT HAD A MITE EGG OR LARVAE SINCE..
END OF THREAD THIS STUFF WORKS WONDERS..
NOWT ELSE NEEDED.

skallie


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 16, 2009)

Threads like this are great... They just keep giving.  I just ordered 4,500 ladybugs and am going to spray the crap out of everything tomorrow.  War.  Grrrrr.


----------



## daddyo (Aug 16, 2009)

hXXp://www.dobbies.co.uk/acatalog/westland-bart1l-bug-attack-1l-rtu-ready-to-use.html


it says it is systemic and persists for up to 12 weeks....:holysheep: 
i don't think i want that...
made for house plants and ornamental plants ....
i definitely not put this on something i would consume.
ill stick with the FF don't bug me and maybe some ISO spray...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 17, 2009)

I also like Dr.Doom..and  this Fall  im  going with this..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41583
.it looks to be a cheap..and always a good thing to have  a few sidearms  to go with those BOMBS!!!   Cause  it a war when  they come and you  aint prepared..im  goinmg in this war  full guns :lama:  Good luck and Happy growing  everyone:ciao:


----------

